# Youth Shotgun for Turkeys



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

So my oldest daughter (10) is finally showing interest in shooting. She didn't like the sound of guns going off, but after a lot of trips to the sporty range, she's more comfortable.

Well this year, she is able to turkey hunt through the mentor program. She was originally going to use her bow, and has been practicing plenty, but now says she would use a shotgun. Of course, I want to find a few semi autos in 20 guage for her to shoot if I can to see how she handles them before buying one that would potentially collect dust.

With that being said, what has worked for some of your little ones? She's about average height and weighs maybe 70 pounds I think (lol). Basically, she's a normal sized girl so may be recoil sensitive (I haven't said anything about recoil to her yet). I'd love for her to shoot my Beretta off some sticks from the blind as even in 12 ga. that gun has no recoil, but I think that the gun won't fit her.

So all in all, what recommendations do you have? I've seen the Tri Star raptor get good reviews for a starter youth gun. I don't want to spend a fortune, but want a decent youth gun that will drop a thunderchicken if we get the opportunity.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

.17 HMR...oh crap they are illegal right?

My son at age 10 was given a Remington 870 Youth Model, 20 gauge 3 incher. With a 21 inch barrel and with Mod Rem Choke. I loaded it with 3 inch #4 steel for ducks. Never seemed to bother him even on overhead shots. Cost then was around $300.00.

Then my cousin bought it for his son at age 10 to kill pigeons and starlings on the farm. His son was small bodied and wrestled in as a senior in high school at 112 lbs.

I borrowed it back and my grandson used the same gun on turkey hunt 6 years ago, He never got one however, because dumb Pappa forgot to teach him to shoot a moving target! Despite the Tom being just 7 feet from the tent. True story. It did not get away though as I nailed it at 45 yards with the Ithaca 10 mag.

My cousins son has it back now and his wife a petite woman uses it for breaking clay targets. I wont say her weight now as she is about to give birth and that is a no no! But she is small maybe 5'3" tall

Thus I believe it is a gun she will have for a long time to come. I bet your daughter would also.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I like the concept of the Mossberg flex lineup for youngsters. They have a modular design and the length-of-pull can be changed to fit the smaller shooters. Beats sawing off a stock.

A 20-gauge with turkey loads will still pack some recoil but practicing can be done with lighter loads.

Here's a link: http://www.ammoland.com/2017/01/mossberg-20-gauge-500-flex-combo-shotgun/#axzz4afIKN4GJ


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Larry I don't think the 870 prices have changed much. Dad bought my 870 20ga for 279 20 years ago and I bought a 12ga 2 years ago for 299.

I was debating on letting my daughter at 7 go this year and see if I could find a single shot but the trigger pull on those generally sucks. I'm not sure she could handle a 20 even with a mild non turkey load so unless I find a 410 that is worth a darn or shells for turkey in a 410 she may have to wait.

To this day I still use my 20 for dove squirrel and other small game and occasionally deer and really only get the 12 out for geese and duck.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Start'in kids out with a single shot will teach'em how to "hit" what their shoot'in at, and that means they'll "learn" how to shoot.

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Start'in kids out with a single shot will teach'em how to "hit" what their shoot'in at, and that means they'll "learn" how to shoot.
> 
> awprint:


Cat

Isn't a pump a single shot if you don't cycle it? Besides kids especially at 10 won't cycle right away. They will shoot and look after the shot at least that's been my experience. Dad, Mom or Pappa will usually do the cycling. Plus why waste the money on a single shot when they will trade up later anyway after they want to shoot game birds.

Now I agree 100% if the kids are 14 or older.

Just my 2 cents.

Larry


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A single-shot demands shot discipline to be successful, as Cat suggests. However, even my big-footed friend, who weighs in at over 200 pounds, bellyaches about his single-shot, 20-gauge Savage's recoil when we are trap shooting. And, that's with field loads.

You may also consider porting to ease recoil issues, but with it comes much more noise and expense.

And, a .410 for turkeys? I wouldn't go there. Not enough shot. Good for experts.

Good idea, Tuffdaddy, to borrow guns for her to sample. Just make sure she has plenty of shoulder padding and good ear protection - even foam plugs inside of muffs. Also, make sure she pulls the stock tightly into her shoulder, because inexperienced youngsters have a tendency to hold them loosely because of fear.

Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I was thinking of the foam inside the muffs. She's super noise sensitive (that's why she hasn't wanted to shoot up to now, but she's starting to face her fear) so that will help a bit.

I have a feeling she's going to use her bow this season, but if I can get her shooting the .22 now, we'll have time to check out a few .20s to see what is comfortable for her.

I saw the TriStar has a relatively inexpensive SA .20 for youth that has good reviews. From a price standpoint, it's something that would be more appealing to my wife (she apparently thinks we have enough guns lol), but it's tough pulling the trigger on a TriStar for some reason.

I don't want to scare her talking about recoil, so I'll let her experience it on her own first and show her proper technique so the impact is minimal.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Tuff.....when I was teaching my grandson at age 10. We were shooting pop cans i stuck upside down on a tree branch. After 10 shots or so he returned to the vehicle kinda quite. I figgured he might have a sore shoulder but he toughened up and didnt want to complain with me there.

My wife turned from the front seat and said how was it. A few tear came down and he said my shoulder hurts. My wife pulled his t shirt down on the right side and their was a slight bruise visible in the crease.

My wife is great with kids. She said "I bet if you go to school and show the boys your bruise and how you got it they would think it was cool" No more tears, just a little rubbing when we took him to Dairy Queen afterwards.

Lesson here....if she happens to get bruises and tells the other girls I went shooting, I bet most would say that's COOL, especially in an urban school.

Larry


----------

